# storing files cutting files



## wankle (Apr 22, 2012)

Guys, any ideas about storing files ? I have a few and want to try to save them from getting damaged.
Should I put them in an old paint bucket with some oil?


----------



## DMS (Apr 22, 2012)

I keep mine in one of the drawers in my tool chest. I have wooden handles on them all, and store them next to each other alternating handle/blade/handle/blade so that the teeth don't rub against one another. I have never had problems with rusting. Just keep them dry, and they should be fine. Another method I have heard of is to use a knife rack (the kind that lays flat, with slots to store the knives vertically. Besides water, you want to keep them from rubbing against each other, or other hard things (glass, carbide, tool steel). 

I have one file that is about 15 years old now. Not as sharp as it once was, but no rust, and still useful. They can last quite a while if you are good to them.


----------



## Tom Griffin (Apr 22, 2012)

I keep mine hanging on a rack where they are easy to see and easily accessed.

Tom


----------



## swatson144 (Apr 22, 2012)

if they get dull let them rust. It sharpens them. Mostly keep them from beating against each other.

Steve


----------



## Bobby Bailey (Apr 22, 2012)

A rack or block works good to keep them from banging together.
Bobby


----------



## boringbar (Apr 23, 2012)

TLGriff, I made 2 of those about 10 years ago but for reasons unknown I put them away. I use a lot of files at work and store most of them in a slotted apron I made from denim. Woodcarvers use something like this for storing their chisles so the ends are protected.  The files each have a slot, about 1-1 1/2" wide, to go into and then the whole thing is rolled up. Keeps the teeth protected and I just have to unroll it and make my pick.


----------



## oldgoaly (May 5, 2012)

I have these "file" cabinets  I've laid a plastic mat down in drawers, the small ones on top are for the Keller die filer files and the diamond and other small riffler style files. Has worked nicely. tt


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 5, 2012)

oldgoaly said:


> View attachment 36458
> 
> 
> I have these "file" cabinets  I've laid a plastic mat down in drawers, the small ones on top are for the Keller die filer files and the diamond and other small riffler style files. Has worked nicely. tt



Who would have ever thunked it?:headscratch: keeping your files in a file cabinet:high5::thumbzup::worship:


----------



## rickard (May 15, 2012)

I always store my Files and cutting tooling in my Wood tool box, I got some cheapo wood Drawer cubes at Ikea and lined the bottom of the drawers with Felt to protect the Cutting edges. I was told why Machinest boxes are wood once. because the wood and felt tend to draw the moisture out of the air keeping the tools dry, and are soft enough to not damage the cutting edges of tools.


----------

